# Feeding lamb's ears



## DePereNancy (Nov 24, 2013)

Our 10-year-old havanese has eaten only grain-free food and his only treats have been grain-free or bully stocks. I recently got a package of Red Barn Natural's Wooly Bully coated lamb's ears. Our dog loved it. Does Nyone know anything about this product? Is it ok to feed? I've been holding off after the first one just because I wasn't sure.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I've given lamb ears, not Red Barn brand though. I just make sure that my guys treats are a brand I trust (no recalls) and most importantly made in the US or another trusted country.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

One thing that bothers me about lambs ears is that they FEEL greasy, and kodi eats one in NO time. So i wonder how many (fairly empty) calories they add to the diet. If you have a dog who is a gentle nibbler type chewer, maybe... 

I just want most of the food I put into my dog to be high quality nutrition. If I give him things that AREN'T that nutritious, they better be very high value training treata, that he only gets for working hard.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Totally agree, Karen; I actually rather hate the high value training treats, though agree that sometimes something yukky, like tiny bits of hot dog or something, are great from the training point of view. Even then I go for the gluten-free as un-yukky as possible high-value yuk!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

High value is what's high value to the dog. It can (and should) be healthy, such as small pieces of plain chicken or dried beef. It doesn't have to be yucky.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Totally agree, Karen; I actually rather hate the high value training treats, though agree that sometimes something yukky, like tiny bits of hot dog or something, are great from the training point of view. Even then I go for the gluten-free as un-yukky as possible high-value yuk!


Oh, i totally agree, and actually, most of his training treats are good nutition as well as yummy. About the "worst" thing I sometimes give, but only on the second day of a trial, if I think he's getting tired, is frozen turkey meatballs. So they do have more spices in them than i might otherwise give him, but no preservatives and not as much salt as hot dogs. He goes nuts for them, so they do have their place in the scheme of things.

I only use them very sparingly, partly because they aren't the best food, but mostly because i want them to remain a highly desireable, rare treat!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> High value is what's high value to the dog. It can (and should) be healthy, such as small pieces of plain chicken or dried beef. It doesn't have to be yucky.


Absolutely, and there are lots of healthy choices. A lot of them are not available to us, though, because of Kodi's beef intolerance. And although chicken is something he likes, he doesn't go crazy for it. It's also hard tog et out of your pocket in one piece, without leaving a crumbly mess on the floor.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Absolutely, and there are lots of healthy choices. A lot of them are not available to us, though, because of Kodi's beef intolerance. And although chicken is something he likes, he doesn't go crazy for it. It's also hard tog et out of your pocket in one piece, without leaving a crumbly mess on the floor.


chicken is difficult, I agree, and actually seems to upset Cuba's stomach more than most other treats; the hot dogs I get are low salt/gluten free so I don't mind them. Cheese is good, too, but again I'm sparing with it because of the salt content. When I take her to Kay Laurence and we do a long training session I do worry about her substitute evening meal - I don't feed her anything other than that evening's worth of treats, but try and cut up the Ziwipeak treats into tiny pieces so that at least she's getting something reasonably nutritious amongst the teeny hotdog pieces. We don't have the beef intolerance, she just doesn't much like it.


----------



## DePereNancy (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your thoughts and suggestions. I appreciate so much being able to ask people I know are experienced in areas that are new to me. I think the lamb ears will go to the back of the shelf, only to be brought out at very rare occasions.


----------

